# Kenmore M#106.51183.112



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And you have checked that there's power at the outlet right?
Is it making any noise like it's trying to run?


----------



## BLB76 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes power is on fans are running sounds like compressor clicked to come on but does not stay on.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a guess here.
Unplug it, wait 5 min. and plug it back in.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

calls Sears and DEMAND better service, that is just ridiculous. Cuss them, threaten them and then get nasty. If they do not send a tech within a day then demand a new refrig, do not take no for an answer.


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

Call Sears and return it. Tell them to just come and get it. Brand new and not working, no way. If it had been in use then I'd consider repairing it.

I hope you paid with a credit card.


----------



## sleepyg (Dec 30, 2011)

If the compressor just "clicks" then the start components are not working. If it does cool down but not to the correct temp then the cap-tube is obstructed. Try unplugging it and wait 5 or 10 minutes and plug it back in. This may be a dumb question, but why was it on it's back for 30 minutes? You should wait at least 12 hours before starting a frig or freezer after laying it on it's back or side for any extended amount of time.


----------

